# Button und Exception mit NetBeans



## MrAndrew (21. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

leider habe ich ein Problem mit meinem Code. Ich habe mit Netbeans ein Formular mit JTextField und JButton erstellt. Nun möchte ich, dass wenn ich auf ein Button drücke etwas passiert. 
Das funktioniert auch so gut, nun benutze ich aus Thread.sleep( 1000 ); dazu benötige ich aber Exception. Hier mein Code damit ihr es versteht. Denn Code habe ich auf das wichtigste gekützt



```
butStart.setText("Start");
butStart.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
    public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt){
        butStartActionPerformed(evt);   // <-- diese Zeile enthält fehler laut Netbeans
    }
});
```
Der Fehler ist in der Zeile "butStartActionPerformed(evt);"
NetBeans schlägt mir vor: unreported exception java.lang.Exception; must be caught or declared to be thrown
Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich es machen soll


```
private void butStartActionPerformed( java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt ) throws Exception {
        
    String anzahlBewertungen    =   bewertungen.getText();
    int feedback                        =   Integer.valueOf( anzahlBewertungen ).intValue();
        
    Thread.sleep( 1000 );
    boolean windowOpen = false;
    int zaehler = 0;
    final Robot robot   =   new Robot(); 
...
```

Kann mir einer Helfen?


----------



## The_S (21. Feb 2007)

Du benötigst einen try-catch Block um Operationen die via throws Statement eine Exception auslösen können. Alternativ kannst du ebenfalls durch ein throws Exception die Fehlermeldung an die aufrufende Methode/Klasse weitergeben. Generell sollte man aber auch nur die Exceptions werfen (ggf. mehrere) die auch auftreten können und nicht einfach mal "throws Exception" schreiben. In deinem Fall wäre das wohl "throws InterruptedException" bzw.


```
try {
   butStartActionPerformed(evt);
}
catch (InterruptedException e) {
   e.printStackTrace();
}
```


----------



## André Uhres (21. Feb 2007)

NetBeans hilft dir sogar dabei:
Mach "throws Exception" wieder weg und geh dann auf die Zeile mit dem "sleep". Wenn das kleine Lämpchen kommt, drückst du Alt+Enter und wählst "Surround with try-catch" aus.
Dann kommt automatisch der try-catch drumherum.


----------



## Guest (21. Feb 2007)

Vielen Dank Ihr habt mir weiter geholfen


----------

